# Kilroy did it yet again......



## minimule (Sep 22, 2007)

We just finished up our State Fair. Kilroy was Grand Champion donk again. Poor guy though. In his jack class....he was the only one. I've never seen him so depressed coming out of a class. His head was down and he just walked out.







: . BUT when he went back for the Grand class there were others in there and when his name was called ( he got a kiss on his nose) and he pranced out as usual. Unfortunately my friend that was going to video tape us didn't make it.

He's getting a couple of years off from the show ring. He has been doing this every year for the past 7 so I think he needs a break. He refused to do the barrels. He wouldn't even cross the starting line. He needs to breed a few more mares for the next couple of years and relax and then we'll see about going back in the ring.


----------



## miniwhinny (Sep 22, 2007)

:aktion033: YEAH :aktion033:

GO KILROY :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

I've joined your fan club kiddo :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Sep 22, 2007)

[SIZE=18pt] :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: Way To Go Kilroy :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: [/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]he is the most "Perfect" Jack



: [/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]LOL... yes, he does deserve to take time out for the ladies



: [/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]congratulations Shawna !![/SIZE]


----------



## Emily's mom (Sep 22, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: Congrats Kilroy!!


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Sep 23, 2007)

WOO HOO! almost makes me wish i showed... but we will just :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: for Kilroy



:


----------



## minimule (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks guys! Kilroy appreciates the applause. He is SUCH an attention hound! Sure wish I could have gotten video of him strutting.



: 



:


----------



## iluvwalkers (Sep 23, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]congrats Kilroy :aktion033: , he is such a beautiful boy, Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Sep 23, 2007)

:aktion033: Congratulations to Kilroy!! :aktion033:


----------



## jdomep (Sep 24, 2007)

:aktion033: Good Job Kilroy!!

I am sorry he had no competition - but he's so special no one wants to go up against perfection :lol:


----------



## Shari (Sep 24, 2007)

Poor guy...is hard to show off....when no one else shows up.

Sounds like you have a good plan in mind for him...that he will not mind at all.



:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 24, 2007)

GREAT JOB KILROY, your perfect! You deserve a good rest and time to enjoy the ladies. Corinne


----------



## crackerjackjack (Sep 25, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: Congrats on the win. I am sure that you worked hard for it. :aktion033:


----------

